# Signature, Picture and Misc Permissions



## carsey

There are new signature rules now.

Signature Permissions

*Registered Users:* 

Cannot Upload Images for Signature
Cannot Upload Animated GIF for Signature Signature Image
Maximum Width (pixels): 500 
Signature Image Maximum Height (pixels): 50
Can Use Signatures 
Maximum Characters in Signature Including BBCode Markup: 1000
Maximum Characters in Signature Excluding BBCode Markup: 500
Maximum Lines in Signature: 4 
Allow BB Code 
Allow Basic BBCode
Allow Link BBCode: No

*Teams:* Can Upload Images for Signature

Cannot Upload Animated GIF for Signature 
Signature Image Maximum Width (pixels): 500 
Signature Image Maximum Height (pixels): 50 
Can Use Signatures 
Maximum Characters in Signature Including BBCode Markup: 1000
Maximum Characters in Signature Excluding BBCode Markup: 500
Maximum Lines in Signature: 6 
Allow BB Code
Allow Basic BBCode 
Allow Color BBCode 
Allow Size BBCode 
Maximum Value of x for [SIZE=x] BBCode: 3 
Allow Link BBCode
Allow Code 
[*]Maximum Number of Images in Signature: 2
[*]Allow Smilies
[/LIST] 

[B]TSF Enthusiast:[/B] (500+ posts) 
[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Images for Signature
[*]Cannot Upload Animated GIF for Signature 
[*]Signature Image Maximum Width (pixels): 500 
[*]Signature Image Maximum Height (pixels): 50 
[*]Can Use Signatures 
[*]Maximum Characters in Signature Including BBCode Markup: 1000 [*]Maximum Characters in Signature Excluding BBCode Markup: 500 [*]Maximum Lines in Signature: 4 
[*]Allow BB Code 
[*]Allow Basic BBCode 
[*]Allow Color BBCode 
[*]Allow Size BBCode 
[*]Maximum Value of x for [SIZE=x] BBCode: 3 
[*]Allow Link BBCode 
[*]Allow [IMG] Code 
[*]Maximum Number of Images in Signature: 2 
[*]Allow Smilies
[/LIST]
[B]
TSF Supporter:[/B] 
[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Images for Signature 
[*]Cannot Upload Animated GIF for Signature 
[*]Signature Image Maximum Width (pixels): 500
[*]Signature Image Maximum Height (pixels): 50 
[*]Can Use Signatures 
[*]Maximum Characters in Signature Including BBCode Markup: 1000 [*]Maximum Characters in Signature Excluding BBCode Markup: 500 [*]Maximum Lines in Signature: 4 
[*]Allow BB Code 
[*]Allow Basic BBCode 
[*]Allow Color BBCode 
[*]Allow Size BBCode 
[*]Maximum Value of x for [SIZE=x] BBCode: 3 
[*]Allow Link BBCode: No 
[*]Allow [IMG] Code 
[*]Maximum Number of Images in Signature: 2 
[*]Allow Smilies
[/LIST]

Picture Uploading Permissions

[B]Registered Users:[/B]
[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Profile Pictures 
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Profile Picture 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Width (pixels): 100 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Height (pixels): 100 
[*]Cannot Upload Custom Avatars 
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Avatar
[/LIST]

[B]Teams:[/B] 

[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Profile Pictures 
[*]Can Upload Animated Profile Picture 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Width (pixels): 100 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Height (pixels): 100 
[*]Can Upload Custom Avatars 
[*]Can Upload Animated Avatar
[/LIST] 
[B]

TSF Enthusiast: (500+ posts)[/B] 
[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Profile Pictures
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Profile Picture 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Width (pixels): 100 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Height (pixels): 100
[*]Can Upload Custom Avatars 
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Avatar 
[/LIST]
[B]
TSF Supporter:[/B]

[LIST]
[*]Can Upload Profile Pictures
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Profile Picture
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Width (pixels): 100 
[*]Profile Picture Maximum Height (pixels): 100
[*]Can Upload Custom Avatars 
[*]Cannot Upload Animated Avatar
[/LIST]

Misc Permissions

[B]Registered Users: [/B]
[LIST]
[*]Cannot Use Who's Online (mostly for performance reasons as this feature eats resources) 
[*]Can View Member Info
[*]Can Edit Own Profile 
[*]Cannot Set Self to Invisible Mode 
[*]Cannot Use Custom Title 
[*]Can View Others' Profile Pictures 
[*]Can Email Members 
[*]Show edited by note on edited messages? Yes 
[*]Arcade: Can play, 1 post required for the day to play, 10 posts minimum
[/LIST]

[B]Teams:[/B] 
[LIST]
[*]Can User Who's Online 
[*]Can View Member Info 
[*]Can Edit Own Profile 
[*]Can Set Self to Invisible Mode 
[*]Can Use Custom Title 
[*]Can View Others' Profile Pictures 
[*]Can Email Members 
[*]Show edited by note on edited messages? Yes
[/LIST]

[B]TSF Enthusiast: (500+ posts) [/B]

[LIST]
[*]Can User Who's Online 
[*]Can View Member Info 
[*]Can Edit Own Profile 
[*]Can Set Self to Invisible Mode 
[*]Can Use Custom Title 
[*]Can View Others' Profile Pictures 
[*]Can Email Members 
[*]Show edited by note on edited messages? Yes 
[*]Arcade: Can play
[/LIST]

[B]TSF Supporter:[/B] 

[LIST]
[*]Can User Who's Online 
[*]Can View Member Info 
[*]Can Edit Own Profile 
[*]Can Set Self to Invisible Mode 
[*]Can Use Custom Title 
[*]Can View Others' Profile Pictures 
[*]Can Email Members 
[*]Show edited by note on edited messages? Yes
[*]Arcade: Can play
[/LIST]


----------

